# Fairplex Railroad Museum And Display!



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Pomona Fairplex Railroad Museum And Display

Whilst at the SWGRS Pomona CA Fairplex GRR show this weekend, I stayed and extra day in order to take the Amtrak Coast Starlight home. So during late Sunday, I took a walk beyond the fenced-in Fairplex Garden Railroad toward what I think is the Pomona drag strip parking lot and came upon a Railroad museum that was fenced off and all locked up!
I took some pictures through the fence bars, but I wish I had known about it as it may have been open during earlier hours or days. It's too bad it was not brought to my attention. I suppose some folks on MLS know about it and can comment?

Shown below are the pictures. I had to FTP them as for some unknown reason I could not effect a browse and upload!
-Ted


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

Is that a dda40x back there?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep,

It sure is.

-Ted


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

As to the Amtrak Coast Starlight train I took home from LA Union Station, it included two former California Zephyr Private Cars attached to the rear of the train.

Shown below are some pictures.

-Ted 






































The following pictures of the former California Zephyr cars were taken on the UP (former SP) at Cuesta Grade through the Amtrak rear car, rear door window: 




















The below picture was taken just as the train was entering a tunnel at Cuesta grade


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted, 
The museum was supposed to be open over the weekend for the show. They open up one weekend a month I think. If you go to the Fairplex website you should be able to get more information about the dates and hours of operation. I know it is a small group of volunteers that run it and unfortunately much of the equipment is run down due to lack of funds I suppose. When open, you can climb in the cab of the DD40X as well as the Big Boy and a few others. You can even blow the whistle on the Big Boy! 

Steve


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted. Really great pics of the museum and of your train ride back home. To bad it was closed looks like a lot of interesting locos and cars. Wonder who the celebs where that had there cars attached to the rear of Amtrk? Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the images of the museum and the trip home, Ted. The 2 private cars look wonderful. Like RJ, I wonder who owns them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, what Big Boy? 

Greg


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

Greg,
This is the Big Boy on display at Pomona
http://www.trainweb.org/rlhs/collec..._boy1.html

Union Pacific 4014 at the Southern California Chapter Railway and Locomotive Historical Society display at Pomona Fairgrounds.

Mike "Mikado" Anderson


----------



## craftsmaster (Jun 3, 2010)

That was a great display I've ever seen in my life Ted. My husband would like to personally experience view. Any advise when is the ideal time to visit?

Thanks


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

A few more pictures via FTP (I still can't upload pictures within WYSIWYG, and it's not file size limitation - hovering over "upload" with cursor does not activate with hand symbol!)

Shown below is the Coast Starlight picture taken from within the lounge car - reflections and all! 











Shown below is the UP SD70ACE helper pair based at San Luis Obispo, CA. These relatively new locos appear to have replaced the SD40Ms (former SP SD45 car body rebuilt locos) of two years ago! 











Shown below is a picture taken from the train of the California Men's Colony (CMC) state prison with secure perimeter fences near San Luis Obispo, CA.










Shown below is a picture taken from the train of the Vandenberg AFB - one missile launching site. 










-Ted


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

On the 4th pic down , on the far left you can see the tender and cab of US potash #7. This is an outside frame 2-8-0 and is the loco Bachmann should have used for their consolidation . A very fine looking loco and not a Cuban 30" gauge oddball. Number 7 has a very large cab for an outside frame loco, perfect for detailing and figures on 1:20, however it still has very fine proportions. I do not recall what valve gear it has , but i know it is not the strange Baker whatever on the Bachmann 2-8-0. 
One more off topic note. One year at Fairplex we hooked up an airhorn to a tank and proceeded to have a fine time with a battle of the whistle/horn across the fairgrounds as the guys at the museum repeatedly answered back during the afternoon and evening-likely using the Big Boy . 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, the joys of traveling by train. Relaxing in the lounge car with a cool or hot drink, watching the world of railroading pass before you eyes and seeing all the sights that aren't seen on the concrete ribbons.









I've done that trip a number of times, Ted. First one was in June of '56 to Parks AFB near Oakland, last one in June of 2005 to Sacramento to the California Railroad Museum. It's always a beautiful ride.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Stan,

The private cars that were described on the Amtrak Coast Starlight are owned by: 

*California Zephyr Railcar Charters *
Excerpts from web site:


"We Own and Operate Three Historic Passenger Cars...Our cars are based in Oakland, California...Our cars, Silver Lariat, Silver Rapids, and Silver Solarium, were built for the fabled California Zephyr, and were in continuous service from 1948 to 1981. They were purchased from Amtrak in 1985, and upgraded to modern Amtrak standards. Our cars are capable of traveling most anywhere in North America, primarily on Amtrak trains or special trains....We charter to groups desiring to use the entire car. This includes tour companies, who then sell individual tickets...We may be able to charter a Special Train just for you! Contact us with your plans!...We provide full meal and bar service, staffed with professionals from the railroads’ own executive business cars, and from fine restaurants and hotels. Meals are prepared on board in our own kitchen, using fresh ingredients. Our chef will tailor the menus to your specific requirements...."

-Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Ted on who the cars belong to. When I win the lottery I'll make my reservations on the train and have you all join me for a free ride. Later RJD


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Did you get any more shots of the 3' gauge Potash Loco?


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Did you get any more shots of the 3' gauge Potash Loco?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information, Ted That's quite interesting.














Would love to ride one...


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Great photos, thanks for sharing it does appear that everyone had a grand time.
Johnn


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Posted By Matt Z on 13 Jun 2010 02:54 PM 
Did you get any more shots of the 3' gauge Potash Loco? 

Matt,

No; The gate was locked and I could not get inside to take better pictures of anything. All I could do is put the camera between the bars in the fencing to take the pictures I did get.


Sorry,
-Ted


----------

